# Flat Surf Window



## patters10 (Aug 7, 2014)

It looks like the surf may lay down and be flat tomorrow. Does anyone know what the water color looks like now and will anyone be on dawn patrol?


----------



## MarkU (Jun 3, 2013)

I have a buddy and his wife down there fishing. They didn't do any good in the surf. Went to SLP and got 3 flounder, 1 red. Bunch of whiting.


----------



## SD Hawkins (Jan 2, 2008)

Friend sent me a pic of a couple of 22s from the surf last night, no mention of condition or clarity. Galv beachfront


----------



## jpayne (Jan 11, 2017)

http://www.saltwater-recon.com/surfside-cam/

Buddy caught em pretty good this morning. It's green. Im sitting at work miserable. Tomorrow should be perfect.


----------



## 223AI (May 7, 2012)

jpayne said:


> http://www.saltwater-recon.com/surfside-cam/
> 
> Buddy caught em pretty good this morning. It's green. Im sitting at work miserable. Tomorrow should be perfect.


Do you know what he caught them on? Stars have aligned and Iâ€™m hitting ss after my 1:00 meeting...


----------



## OUTLAW (May 26, 2004)

west end was a little rough at dawn for me to put my kayak in so i went somewhere else and caught a 26in red. the surf was better on my way home so i stepped in aroundd 80th at 930, fished about 45 min with nada on croker. i may go back in the am.


----------



## DA REEL DADDY (Jun 7, 2005)

I was thinking the same thing this morning. I bet tomorrow morning will be good


----------



## patters10 (Aug 7, 2014)

Hopefully the weather holds because I'm planning on being at SS at first light and tomorrow will be my first experimental surf trip with lele's.


----------



## mccain (Oct 20, 2006)

jpayne said:


> http://www.saltwater-recon.com/surfside-cam/


that's a good lookin' cam. thanks for the link


----------



## joeletx (Jun 1, 2014)

Great info. Thanks.


----------



## tx8er (May 19, 2015)

How are the access roads for a 2WD? It hasn't rained for awhile and I'm thinking they may be too soft for a sedan to get through.

TIA


----------



## 223AI (May 7, 2012)

Just left access 4. Rough water, windy, and only trash fish to show for it. Zero trout. Gulp mullets and down souths as per usual. 

Two wheel drive should be fine, but the access 4 entrance will be dicey...I almost got stuck.


----------



## TVal (Oct 23, 2016)

I just got back from Jamaica Beach. If I would have been there just one hour earlier, I would have limited out. Guy next to us had 10 and caught two more that he released just as we arrived. Then, as soon as my croaker hit the water, the bite stops. They picked up again around 5 and me and a friend managed 4. The hard heads were swimming with them too and that sucked. Also landed a large ray that I had to bring to the beach as soon as the birds started diving right in our spot. Oh well....


----------



## MikeHoncho (Jul 24, 2017)

Fished access 5 this morning, water was great, 5 trout total between 3 of us. The bait soakers next to us only had ladyfish. Riding the beach leaving I didn't see anyone with any fish. Still very slow overall in the surf so far this year. Lots of bait, no fish.


----------



## willygee (Jun 21, 2013)

MikeHoncho said:


> Fished access 5 this morning, water was great, 5 trout total between 3 of us. The bait soakers next to us only had ladyfish. Riding the beach leaving I didn't see anyone with any fish. Still very slow overall in the surf so far this year. Lots of bait, no fish.


what type of lures were you throwing? any action on top? trying to figure out if the falling or rising tide is the key this time of year - tide is falling in the afternoon / evening today...


----------



## MikeHoncho (Jul 24, 2017)

willygee said:


> what type of lures were you throwing? any action on top? trying to figure out if the falling or rising tide is the key this time of year - tide is falling in the afternoon / evening today...


We threw a little bit of everything. I had 3 on plum/chartreuse Down South Lures, buddy had one on a bone Spook, and one on a Corky. There was bait around, a few slicks, just a slow bite. Tide was high when we arrived and was falling when I left. Buddy stayed with a topwater all morning, he had a handful of blow ups, ladyfish were out in full force also.


----------



## jpayne (Jan 11, 2017)

Got 6 keepers this morning. Lost another at the net. Caught about 40 fish total. Most of them small. Bite didn't start until 8 and lasted until 9:30. Had to go to work. I fished Jamaica Beach. My buddy got em closer to the pass using mirrodines.


----------



## Flounder Grey (Jan 25, 2015)

Fish the surf on a falling and low tide per the Plugger.


----------



## patters10 (Aug 7, 2014)

Caught 4 and lost 2 keepers trying to grab them. Early it was nothing but short fish and skippies and then the nicer trout started slicking around 8:30. Everything was caught on a fat boy. 

If it wasn't for work I would've stayed because the tide was starting to move as I was leaving.


----------



## Tightlines1984 (Mar 28, 2014)

Fished Galveston West End and hit the water at 650. Perfect conditions and there were several slicks right past the second bar. Lost a good fish on first cast. Then second cast something cut me off. Head back to truck to tie on a new hook and then back in the water 10 min later but by that point it was too late. No more signs of trout and Lady Fish galaore. So ****** at myself for not getting my butt out of bed and being on the water an hour earlier. I think l would of killed it had l been the water before Sunrise. Gonna give late afternoon falling tide a shot and then back home to get ready for work tomorrow. Wish l was able to hit it up tomorrow morning knowing what l know now


----------



## chickenfingers (Jun 28, 2016)

Any thoughts on what tomorrow morning will look like?


----------



## teeroy (Oct 1, 2009)

6 of us caught about 30 this morning. Amazing weather. They were only really hitting tails and it died quick.
According to swellinfo, tomorrow am is going to be a little rougher.


----------



## mccain (Oct 20, 2006)

could make it yesterday but long range forecast calls for calm winds over Memorial wknd


----------

